# Latest from Microsoft & Apple



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 27, 2021)

Two tech notes:  Apple of course advises you to keep your iPhone away from your pacemaker, everyone has probably read about that.  Tech note 2: Microsoft has developed an AI app that can mimic voice recordings and carry on a conversation in their voice with you, now you can have the app mimic a long passed loved one's recording and have a conversation with them.  It's too creepy to think about.


----------



## Jules (Jan 27, 2021)

ManjaroKDE said:


> mimic a long passed loved one's recording and have a conversation with them. It's too creepy to think about.


Yes it is.


----------

